# Shepherd's Crook



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's still in progress. I started my first shepherd's crook for a client a couple days ago.

Right now we're still discussing spacers and shank choices.

Here are a few progress pictures.













































The handle is spalted oak from a big cluster of branches, it's very burl like. The spacer is a holly sample for the customer to look at and the shank is domestic hazel. Nowhere near British standards but the longest and straightest I've gotten yet. This is after straightening what I could.

It's a fun project.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

love the grain pattern in the crook

the shank look ok to me I don't like them to straight
they don't look right to me some how

with the spacer I would go for a nice bit of brass antler or horn

you are doing a good job

keep us updated with photos how they turn out


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking pretty damn sweet so far, Rodney! That grain and spalting will look fantastic when you hit it with oil. The holly makes a good contrast between the handle and shank. I like a nice heel on a handle, too; makes it fit into the web between your thumb and forefinger. Nicely turned nose, as well.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

This one is full length for the customer. Since we took these she decided she wants holly and madrone for the spacers and a smaller, lighter hazel shank that I found instead of this one. She wants it light as I can get it but still strong. So only the crook stays the same.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's where it is now. Sanded and first coat of oil. I got about 1/2 a bandsaw blade width too close on the front and have some additional work to blend the oops in there.









The batteries in the camera died right after this pic.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

that is looking great 
you are doing a good job rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The madrone is definitely a nice touch; sets off the red in the shank. And the handle grain...damn.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks guys. And I agree on the oak. I wish I had a ton of the stuff. I may be able to get one more handle from it if I'm lucky. Two days after oiling the shank is still sticky. I'll try some mineral spirits to remove it so I can keep working on the stick.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

Rodney said:


> Here's where it is now. Sanded and first coat of oil. I got about 1/2 a bandsaw blade width too close on the front and have some additional work to blend the oops in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that turned out nice 
love the spacers you used 
great job mate


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Dave. I haven't gotten much farther with it yet. It's been busy around here and not as much time in the shop for me. I think I do have a decent match on the the color of the bark where I had to sand it down some. I'm still 4 or 5 coats out from finishing it. I'm hoping to get back out in the shop some this evening.

I'm tempted to make a cane version for myself.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

yes I know what it like being to busy to get things going

I got all the thing I wanted to start my first stick

but don't have the time right now

with going to hospital doctors its a bit hit and miss at moment if I get anything done

but keep up the good work you are doing and hope you can get out this evening


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know how it goes with Dr appointments. I hope it's nothing too serious for you. You'll get the time to get in your shop again.

I got another coat of oil on the crook and a couple other sticks last night.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

hi Rodney glad you got in the shop last night

I have c.o.p.d which nobody can do nothing for it just more medication

but hey I am still here and got some life left in me yet

what do they say down but not out

well I am planning to get in my shop by the week end


----------

